# Fenómenos tropicais nos Açores desde 1851



## ciclonico (15 Set 2012 às 00:10)

Agora que o Nadine (e recentemente o Gordon) voltaram a pôr na ordem do dia os fenómenos tropicais nos Açores, resolvi fazer um pequeno estudo sobre estes fenómenos (furacões, tempestades tropicais  e depressões tropicais) que afectaram os Açores (independentemente dos grupos) desde 1851 até hoje (Gordon já incluído).
Os anos que registaram estes fenómenos foram: 
1893, 1899, 1906, 1921, 1926, 1932, 1950, 1957, 1959, 1961, 1962, 1970, 1971, 1973, 1976, 1978, 1981, 1985, 1990, 1991, 1992, 1995, 1997, 1998, 2005, 2006, 2009 e 2012.
As seguintes conclusões podem ser retiradas:
1 - no total, desde 1851 até hoje foram registados 33 destes fenómenos.

2 - entre 1851 e 1893 não foi registado nenhum fenómeno.

3 - a força máxima atingida foi categoria 2 em 1926 (furacão nomeado nº8) e 1959 (o Hannah). Um pormenor a registar sobre o furacão de 1926 foi que este deu uma volta de 360º sobre as ilhas, afectando-as duas vezes (fenómeno semelhante ocorreu em 1910 com o furacão nº5 sobre a cidade de Havana, Cuba).

4 - à medida que o século XX avançou, foi aumentando a frequência destes fenómenos, nomeadamente na década de '70 com 7 e a década de '90 com 8.

5 - o ano que registou o maior número destes fenómenos foi 1976 com o Anna, Frances e Emmy; embora só o Emmy tenha passado como furacão (força 1).

Fonte: www.wunderground.com


----------



## Chingula (15 Set 2012 às 01:28)

O ciclone de 28 de Agosto de 1893, que afectou os Açores consta de uma nota de José Agostinho.
Segundo apontamento de Manuel Bettencourt, publicado em 5 de Novembro de 1975 pelo S.M.N. - no período de 1958 - 1969, o ano de 1968 foi aquele que apresentou maior ocorrência de ciclones (3) que afectaram o arquipélago dos Açores.
Segundo apontamento pessoal (vale o que vale) alguns ciclones tropicais que afectaram os Açores: 
- 13,14 de Outubro de 1944
- Finais de Setembro de 1957 - pressão mínima 945 hPa, vento máximo 138 nós, o ciclone esteve associado ao afundamento do navio escola italiano Pamir a SW dos Açores - 80 mortos dos 86 tripulantes.
- 4, 5 Setembro de 1988 fase final do ciclone Ernesto
- De 1924 a 1937, apenas um ciclone atingiu os Açores onde dissipou em Setembro de 1926.
- 3 de Setembro de 1981, ciclone Emily
- No ano de 1976 - Anna afectou os Açores (31 de Julho a 6 de Agosto); Emmy afecta especialmente o grupo Central (2 Setembro a 5 de Setembro); Francis, atravessa o arquipélago em fase extra-tropical (4 - 5 de Setembro);
Glória, Aproxima-se do grupo Ocidental em fase de dissipação (4 de Outubro)
- Episódio de 20 de Setembro de 1912 - carece de confirmação
- Ciclone de 18 de Setembro de 1920
- Ciclone de 3 de Dezembro de 1925
- Ciclone de 10 de Novembro de 1932
- Gert 15 de Setembro de 1981 (já em dissipação)
- Hortense 2 de Outubro de 1982...afectou a Galiza e França
- Claudette 5/6 a 11/12 de Setembro de 1991
- Erika 12 de Setembro de 1991
- Charley 26 de Setembro de 1992
- Noel 7 a 8 de Novembro de 1995
- Tanya 1/2 de Novembro de 1995
- Jeanne 29 de Setembro de 1998
- Vince formou-se entre os Açores e a Madeira em 8 de Outubro de 2005...


----------



## ciclonico (15 Set 2012 às 03:13)

*Hortense em 1984 e não 1982*

O Hortense não foi em 1982 mas sim a 4 de Outubro de 1984 e afectou o norte de Portugal também. Tinha 16 anos e lembro-me bem dele durante a noite na cidade onde moro, Porto. Levantou algumas placas de contraplacado que tinhamos na marquise.
Na Galiza foi o pior temporal que sofreram até ao de 22 de janeiro de 2009. Tenho amigos na galiza que ainda falam do HortenSe com um certo "respeito"
O Hortense quando passou nos Açores já era considerada depressão extratropical, assim como pelo noroeste ibérico.

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/hurricane/at19849.asp


----------



## Azor (17 Set 2012 às 12:44)

> Listas das principais tempestades que assolaram os Açores nos últimos 125 anos






> *FINAIS DO SÉC. XIX*
> 
> O furação de 24 de agosto de 1887, que provocou grandes estragos no Grupo Central;
> 
> ...




http://blog.lusofonias.net/?p=5181

*EDIT:* (Nos séculos anteriores a lista é infinita de desastres ocorridos nos Açores devido a ciclones tropicais desde que há registos escritos:

*1588 — *Grandes inundações em São Bento e Porto de Pipas, Terceira - A 26 de Fevereiro chuvas muito intensas provocaram grandes cheias em São Bento. As águas seguiram uma canada em direcção ao Porto de Pipas, lugar onde destruíram as muralhas soterrando algumas embarcações ali varadas.

*1588 —* Inundações nas Velas, ilha de São Jorge - A 8 de Novembro, ocorreu nas Velas uma enxurrada que "levou muita gente ao mar e alagou muitas casas", dando origem a um romance popular.


*1589 —* Um raio mata duas pessoas na Terceira - A 26 de Setembro, durante uma tempestade (provavelmente um ciclone tropical), um raio atingiu uma casa palhoça na Serra de Santiago, Praia, matando o proprietário e um soldado castelhano que lá estava hospedado.

*1606 — *Inundações nas Velas, ilha de São Jorge - Em Fevereiro grandes chuvadas provocaram grandes danos na vila de Velas. Muitas ruas ficaram "de modo que se não podia andar a pé".

*1608 — *Grandes inundações em Angra, Terceira - A 11 de Fevereiro, pelas 9 horas da noite começou a chover intensamente em Angra, situação que se manteve durante toda a noite. Pela madrugada a chuva intensificou-se, provocando o extravasamento da Grota de Santa Luzia. As águas correram pela Rua da Miragaia, dividindo-se pelas Ruas do Marquês e do Palácio (que então era da Natividade), todas confluindo na Rua Direita. A corrente derrubou as muralhas do portão do porto (a "famosa" Porta do Mar), provocando a morte a 19 pessoas e arrastando consigo várias casas, destruindo o recheio de muitas mais. Os prejuízos foram avaliados "na melhora de seis mil cruzados".


*1630 —* Escorregamento do Castelo, ilha de São Miguel - Em 1630 ocorreu um gigantesco escorregamento de terras naquilo que hoje é a extremidade oeste da "fajã" onde se localiza a povoação da Ribeira Quente, ilha de São Miguel. O escorregamento de terras atingiu o mar em torno do lugar hoje denominado Castelo e deu origem à actual Ponta da Albufeira. Este escorregamento está associado à erupção das Furnas, do mesmo ano. (há relatos escritos que referem que este escorregamento de terras aliado à erupção vulcânica, se deu também devido a chuvas fortes em Agosto desse mesmo ano. Provavelmente um Ciclone Tropical. 

*1636 —* Furacão atinge a Terceira - No dia 3 de Agosto uma forte tempestade atingiu a ilha Terceira causando graves danos


*1649 —* Uma tempestade provoca o naufrágio de 4 navios em Angra; sismo na Terceira - Uma tempestade com fortes ventos de SE provocou a perda de 4 navios em Angra, com um número indeterminado de vítimas. 


*1668 — *Tempestade causa grandes prejuízos na Calheta, ilha de São Jorge - A 23 de Novembro uma violenta tempestade provocou "tal alteração de mar que este entrou pela dita vila derrubando casas" e obstruindo o porto com penedia.


*1690 —* Grande tempestade e um sismo causam o pânico na Terceira - Uma grande tempestade abateu-se sobre a ilha no dia de Páscoa (26 de Março), provocando a queda de chaminés, o destelhamento das casas, a destruição das casas "palhoças" que existiam nos "bairros" da cidade e um naufrágio na baía de Angra. No dia 5 de Abril seguinte, ainda com os angrenses mal refeitos do susto da tempestade, um sismo, longo mas pouco intenso, causou uma onda de pânico, que associada às memórias recentes da erupção na ilha do Faial (1672) e da caída da Praia (1614), conduziu à multiplicação das procissões, preces contínuas e auto-flagelações. Esta histeria colectiva atingiu o seu paroxismo quando correu o boato que a ilha seria destruída no dia 15 de Abril.


*1707 - *No dia 14 Novembro abateu-se sobre a ilha de S. Miguel um temporal que deu origem a várias enxurradas devido a chuvas fortes. Muitas casas foram destruídas e algumas vidas ceifadas.


*1713 —* Inundações na vila de Velas, ilha de São Jorge - A 10 de Dezembro deste ano, chuvas muito intensas na zona entre a Urzelina e os Rosais provocaram grandes inundações, destruindo 27 casas na vila de Velas. A Ribeira do Almeida veio tão carregada de caudal sólido que criou uma praia que permitia a passagem a pé entre a vila e a Queimada.


*1732 — *Cheias provocam 5 mortos em São Jorge - A 6 de Dezembro grandes cheias provocaram destruição em São Jorge, matando 5 pessoas. Os lugares mais afectados foram Urzelina, Figueiras, Serroa e Velas.


*1744 — *Ciclone tropical causa grandes cheias - A 5 de Outubro "caíram nestas ilhas copiosíssimas chuvas que inundaram as terras correndo em caudalosas ribeiras". Em resultado dessas cheias, na Prainha do Galeão (Pico) morreram 7 pessoas arrastadas ao mar; na Prainha do Norte (Pico) morreram 6 pessoas e outras 5 pereceram em São Roque (Pico). Em São Miguel também houve mortes em Água de Pau e nos Fenais.


*1761 —* Ciclone tropical atinge o Grupo Central - A 29 de Setembro de 1761 foi a Terceira atingida por um temporal "por efeito do qual ficaram derribadas muitas casas e arrancadas muita quantidade de árvores". Copiosas chuvas fizeram transbordar as ribeiras.


*1779 — *Ciclone tropical atinge o Grupo Central e Oriental - Na noite de 30 para 31 de Outubro levantou-se um rijo temporal que trouxe à costa 7 navios e arruinou as muralhas da Horta e de Ponta Delgada.


*1811 — *Grande tempestade provoca destruição e morte na Terceira - Na noite de 3 para 4 de Dezembro "levantou-se uma tão grande tempestade de vento sudoeste, entre uma chuva grossa e relâmpagos de tamanha força, que igual não havia memória entre os presentes". Todo o Grupo Central foi atingido. Ventos ciclónicos e chuvas diluvianas destruíram muitas casas, arrancaram muitas árvores, derribaram paredes e causaram cheias. As ribeiras transbordaram na Vila Nova, Agualva, Serreta e Santa Bárbara, matando muita gente e muitos gados. O mar entrou no Porto Judeu, Porto Martim, Praia e São Mateus, causando grandes estragos. O vento e a ressalga não deixaram folha verde, o que causou grande fome para os gados. No porto de Angra naufragaram sete navios, causando muitos mortos.


*1813 — *Cheia provoca mortos na Terceira - Em Setembro deste ano, grandes chuvadas nas encostas da Serra de Santa Bárbara (certamente resultado de uma tempestade tropical) provocaram o extravasamento das ribeiras. A igreja de São Bartolomeu foi inundada e várias casas das imediações destruídas, morrendo 5 pessoas. Em Santa Bárbara também houve mortos. Há tradição oral de grandes enchentes nas Doze Ribeiras e Altares 


*1842 —* Cheia provoca grandes danos nas Velas - No Domingo da Trindade grandes chuvadas provocaram inundação de parte da vila de Velas. Na praça junto à Câmara a enxurrada foi tal que em algumas casas saiu a "água pelas janelas de sacada"


*1893 — *Furacão provoca grande destruição no Grupo Central - A 28 de Agosto a maior tempestade de que há memória nos Açores atingiu o Grupo Central, provocando grande enchente de mar e arruinando casas, igrejas e palheiros. Também os portos foram severamente atingidos com perda de muitas embarcações. A destruição dos milhos nos campos causou fome generalizada no ano seguinte. A ilha de São Jorge foi severamente atingida, particularmente o Topo. Os danos do Furacão de 1893 ainda são visíveis nalguns pontos da costa, nomeadamente na antiga, e hoje abandonada, Igreja Velha de São Mateus da Calheta, na Terceira, e nas ruínas da Baía do Refugo, no Porto Judeu.


*1899 —* Furacão atinge o Grupo Central - A 17 de Outubro um furacão atravessou o Grupo Central provocando destruição generalizada das habitações e perda de colheitas e de gados. Em São Jorge verificaram-se os maiores danos.


*1997 — *Escorregamento da Ribeira Quente, São Miguel - Em 31 de Outubro de 1997, após mais de uma semana de chuvadas intensas, que culminou com cerca de duas horas de precipitação excepcional na madrugada de 31 de Outubro, ocorreu um escorregamento de terras na encosta do Outeiro das Freiras, sobranceira à povoação de Ribeira Quente, ilha de São Miguel, provocando 29 mortos, 3 feridos graves e levando ao desalojamento de 36 agregados familiares, num total de 114 pessoas. Particularmente afectada foi a Canada da Igreja Velha, onde diversas habitações ficaram soterradas.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Cronologia_de_desastres_naturais_nos_Açores

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crónicas_da_Província_de_S._João_Evangelista_das_Ilhas_dos_Açores

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudades_da_Terra

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Historia_Insulana

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espelho_Cristalino


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2012 às 13:45)

Maior parte desses registos não são de ciclones tropicais, especialmente os que ocorreram no Inverno.


----------



## Azor (17 Set 2012 às 14:00)

stormy disse:


> Maior parte desses registos não são de ciclones tropicais, especialmente os que ocorreram no Inverno.



Certo! Os que ocorreram na época de furacões são ciclones tropicais. Outros até podem não o ser, porque ocorreram no Inverno, (tempestades atlânticas de inverno) mas a sua força poderá se igualar na mesma a um ciclone tropical. Afinal de contas, os danos elevados ao nível dos prejuízos e das destruições falam por si.


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2012 às 14:02)

Desde 1842 (últimos 169 anos) podem pesquisar aqui por variados parâmetros: 
http://www.csc.noaa.gov/hurricanes/


Por exemplo, até 200 milhas de São Miguel









Até 200 milhas das Flores:


----------



## Açor (13 Dez 2019 às 17:32)

Ressuscito este tópico com um evento que por acaso descobri pela Internet relacionado com uma enchente de mar ocorrida na ilha de São Miguel no dia 5 Dezembro de 1839,  em que o mar elevou-se na costa sul da ilha, onde galgou a terra durante quase oito horas.

Leu-se mais tarde num periódico local:

"O espantoso phenómeno marítimo, novo entre nós, extraordinario e para sempre memoravel, observado, e gravemente sentido no dia 5 do corrente, não é estranho nas Ilhas Francezas Americanas, e em outros pontos do globo. Dão-lhe ahi o nome de _Rás-de-marées_".

Alguém sabe ou tem mais alguma informação sobre o que poderá ter ocorrido neste dia? Terá sido um tsunami local? Ou um fenómeno relacionado com algum ciclone tropical?
Já tentei pesquisar mais sobre o fenómeno mas só encontrei uma referência sobre o assunto.

http://museucarlosmachado.azores.gov.pt/pedramuralhacalheta


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2019 às 17:37)

Açor disse:


> Ressuscito este tópico com um evento que por acaso descobri pela Internet relacionado com uma enchente de mar ocorrida na ilha de São Miguel no dia 5 Dezembro de 1839,  em que o mar elevou-se na costa sul da ilha, onde galgou a terra durante quase oito horas.
> 
> Leu-se mais tarde num periódico local:
> 
> ...


Talvez um tsunami meteorológico...


----------



## Açor (13 Dez 2019 às 20:08)

Pois, realmente é estranho.. 
Até hoje desconhecia por completo esse suposto "tsunami".
Há de facto relatos que chegou aos Açores um tsunami mas esse sim causado pelo terramoto de 1755 de Lisboa, causando algumas inundações nas ruas de Angra e Ponta Delgada.
Não tenho conhecimento se esse mesmo "tsunami" de 1839 chegou ao restante arquipélago.
se alguém tiver informação sobre o mesmo, por favor queira disponibilizar, uma vez que se trata  de um trabalho académico e quanto mais informação for divulgada, melhor!


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2019 às 21:57)

Não estou a dizer que é... só uma hipótese.


Exemplos recentes...


----------



## camrov8 (13 Dez 2019 às 22:34)

já tinha conhecimento de tal e evento e pode acontecer em qualquer  corpo de água


----------



## Açor (14 Dez 2019 às 09:30)

Sim Luís, provavelmente deve ter sido algo semelhante ao que os teus vídeos exemplificaram.
Resta saber se foi devido a algum sismo oceânico ou ciclone tropical.
Os artigos que pesquisei curiosamente n falam acerca disso, o que me leva a crer que tivesse sido um fenómeno local (posso estar errado)
No arquivo de eventos já tentei investigar alguma coisa, mas não vi nenhum ciclone que fizesse referência à mesma data, o que  vem a tornar o fenómeno ainda mais misterioso.
Século XIX foi pródigo nestes mistérios...


----------

